# NW GA Mud Bogging



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)

I shot these videos a while back and just got them edited. Enjoy...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! Looks like it's about time for snorks & new tires on the red sportsman... :bigok:


----------



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> nice! Looks like it's about time for snorks & new tires on the red sportsman... :bigok:


 He traded it in a few months ago for a Rzr.


----------



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is a video from when I had my Can-Am. They guy with the red 800 shot this one. 




 
His brother on the Silver Brute 





 
He has more good videos on his channel. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/BudgetYJ


----------



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)

Not mud, but a short video of us in the Rzrs


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool vids!


----------



## OfcBanks (May 22, 2011)

Where were yall at I am not far from ya in Sugar Valley, Ga


----------

